# Going to AA Meetings



## Sparkee (Nov 21, 2011)

That is my goal. Just to go to some of them. Which I've been able to go to some of them. Sober for 3 months now! Miracle. My next goal is to try and talk at more of them. The ****ing social anxiety is so hard. I hate it when everyone is staring at me, and likely judging me in their minds. But, I need to go to more, and talk at more. That is my goals.

Sparkee


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you


----------

